# Maintenance of Dura Ace 9070 Di2



## TrekJunkie (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello all,

New owner of a Dura Ace 9070 Di2 here. Just want to ask aside from the regular battery charging every now and then, what other "maintenance" tasks can one do for the 9070 di2 system?

The di2 is all what is was hyped up to be and I've been enjoying it immensely. I'd like to keep it humming perfectly for a long time to come.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

The battery only needs to be charged about every 3-4 months. Maintenance is the normal maintenance on a bike; such as clean/lube chain, derailleurs, cassette, etc


----------

